# BIG lips Skinny Hips!



## Jetsetjaney (Jul 30, 2009)

*Hey , Does this really work and where can I buy in Uk (or that ships to UK ) Thankk .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm dumb what is it?


----------



## Jetsetjaney (Jul 30, 2009)

A lipgloss , with a plumper


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh ok...I will have to look it up....I was hoping it was something actually for my hips ...damn


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 30, 2009)

^^^ I was going to ask the same thing x


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 30, 2009)

Ive never heard of it...think im going to have to google....but think it might bring up porn lol


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

.......


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 30, 2009)

it supposedly has an appetite suppressant in it... which is where the skinny hips part comes in. i haven't tried it.


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

..........


----------



## @d0rkyGiirl (Jul 30, 2009)

Review :
YouTube - 'Huge Lips, Skinny Hips' Lipgloss Review

The makers of huge lips skinny hips website:
PurpleLab

And where you can buy it :
[Purplelab NYC] | b-glowing - Huge Lips Skinny Hips lip gloss

But i'm not sure if they ship to the UK. Idk if it's all bs, but i do like the colors they have like.


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2009)

I was offered to review this - I declined, just seemed like a huge BS gimmick.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

i feel like this is total BS also. maybe i'm weird but i really don't go around trying to eat my lip gloss. and i feel like even if i end up swallowing lipgloss throughout the day, there's no way i could swallow enough of the appetite suppresant ingredient to actually curb my appetite.


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 31, 2009)

I find the whole premise for this product offensive, and I'm not even that sensitive a person, tbh. 

Besides that, I didn't think the colors appeared to be all that unique or even interesting. Especially with a $20 price tag.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

.............


----------



## Willa (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_There is no magic bullet, eat right and exercise.  Lip gloss will not make you thin.  Save your money and buy a healthy foods cookbook or a gym membership.  What's next, magical bars of soap that melt the fat away when you lather up?_

 
Hmm wait, I didnt read the whole thing, but is this l/g supposed to make a girl thinner?






If so, people believe that???


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

//////////


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hmm wait, I didnt read the whole thing, but is this l/g supposed to make a girl thinner?






If so, people believe that??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, there's an appetite supressant in it. One reviewer on YouTube actually said "You know, I felt like I actually ate less!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just...I don't know, the whole premise, that thin is everything and this lipgloss will help you be a "good girl" and not have that second piece of pizza just strikes me as such drivel and makes me sad that so many still buy into it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2009)

what a load of bs! seriously if stuff like this worked i would look like paris hilton by now! but unfortunately the only thing that suppresses my appitite is eating a healthy meal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus the colours look kinda blah...

however you can buy them in space nk in the uk for £18 each.


----------



## paperfishies (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_This is exactly the type of youtube video I was talking about in the other thread. It's sounds like a late night tv infomercial._

 

OK that fucking video made me want to punch my monitor.  Um, since when would eating an entire bag of carrot sticks or an entire heart of celery make someone fat and need an appetite suppressent?  Uhhhh...I really don't know what to say.  Eating a lot of veggies is never a bad thing that needs to be stopped, especially in their raw state.

And that chick had a problem saying things like, "kitty pole dancer" and "love my thighs"?  ummm, really?  lmao.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

.........


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

That lip gloss doesn't make you eat less... You would have to eat the whole tube to feel slightly full xD It's just marketing for them... Because people are really desperate to lose weight so they buy anything that says you will lose weight or you will not eat (I know that, I've been there). Before buying it, just make a researche! That amount of hoodia would not make you not hungry x)


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_OK that fucking video made me want to punch my monitor.  Um, since when would eating an entire bag of carrot sticks or an entire heart of celery make someone fat and need an appetite suppressent?  Uhhhh...I really don't know what to say.  Eating a lot of veggies is never a bad thing that needs to be stopped, especially in their raw state.

And that chick had a problem saying things like, "kitty pole dancer" and "love my thighs"?  ummm, really?  lmao._

 

Indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm glad I'm not the only person who doesn't thought this was crazy :s


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] youtube vid. Sounds like she should be on Secret Life.

I don't think the lipgloss itself is such a horrible thing though. It's a good marketing strategy, and people are gonna placebo the eff out and think they're less hungry. Plus I've heard as a gloss it's pretty great


----------



## user79 (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_This is exactly the type of youtube video I was talking about in the other thread.  It's sounds like a late night tv infomercial._

 
You're right - this video is basically an infomerical. Kind of sad. Advising people not to eat as much celery and carrots is the _dumbest _thing I've ever heard.

Ugh.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 6, 2009)

My "problem" with the product is the the message it sends out to younger girls who are into makeup, that you have to be/it helps to be thin if you want to look nice wearing the gloss.


----------



## mdjmsj (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay-those were minutes of my life I'll never see again. I didn't see much of a change to that girl's lips and I doubt the gloss supresses the appetite so...waste of $$


----------

